# My first machine knit sweater!



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay! I'm so excited. I just finished my first machine knit sweater! I've been following the "Brother Home Study Course" booklet. I am using a KnitKing 93. Although the study course is geared toward the Brother KH 820, it can easily be followed with other models of Brother machines. This is only Lesson 3 of 12 and they already had me knitting this child's sweater. I admit, I have alot more to learn regarding blocking and sewing the pieces together, but I actually think this sweater could be worn! 

Lesson 4 includes making a ladies sleeveless pullover, a ladies long sleeve pullover and a man's double knit sweater. I can't wait to get started (and learn more while I'm doing it!)


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you did a great job. I have a bond which is manual, but I have been thinking that an electric machine would be worth the investment. Where did you get your? ebay, a store. I would love to see one in action if they sold them in stores. 

Anyway great job


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Super fantastic, you did it! Fabulous first


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

wow! good job!!!


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

sand334 said:


> I think you did a great job. I have a bond which is manual, but I have been thinking that an electric machine would be worth the investment. Where did you get your? ebay, a store. I would love to see one in action if they sold them in stores.
> 
> Anyway great job


Thanks so much for the support. This machine is a punchcard machine, so no electronics. I was lucky to find it on Craigslist, but it was halfway across the country and had to really pay alot for shipping it and all the extras that came with it. In the long run, it was worth it because it has been very well taken care of. I hope you find one that you will like at a reasonable price. I've seen some good deals on Ebay. Thanks again!


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Super fantastic, you did it! Fabulous first


Thank you, Kate. I know there are lots of little mistakes in this (mostly with blocking and sewing). I'm hoping to do much better with practice. I'm hoping the family will have fun wearing my mistakes! Thanks for your support.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> wow! good job!!!


Thank you so much! Every nice comment is boosting my confidence. I hope someday I'll be producing quality items that people will like to wear. Thanks!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Superb job! No reason why it couldn't be worn out publicly. You should be very proud.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You have done a great job, and seeing this is the first machine knit sweater you have done I think that you will be an absolute wiz on the machine. 
I have seen other garments made by people that have been machine knitting for years and they haven't been as nice.
I have noticed that you have a lot of yarn behind the garment so you have plenty to keep you going.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done!It is smashing!You ll get lots of encouragement here to tackle your next garment!It s so exciting to be a knitter!!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love your sweater! I have yet to try one myself...I think I need to find a study course. I'm off to surf! Thanks for the inspiration and be super proud of your first effort, I for one think it looks perfect!
=)
Julie


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations, your sweater looks great. Nice colour too


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats. Very nice for a first time. Great colour. Franci


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow,congratulations your sweater is beautiful and such a lovely color,i am sure your family will wear everything you make with pride.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Great job, well done for your first time! :thumbup:


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

VERY nicely done!!!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

well done with your first machine knit.Don't stop now.you will only get better.Don't be afraid of trying different things.good knitting.Barbara


----------



## autopick (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so impressed. I think I need to buy that course. Living up in Door County I can't find anyone else up here that has a machine.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a great looking sweater!You should be very proud of yourself,


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! What a boost to my confidence levels to read so many kind comments on this sweater, especially knowing that many of you are experienced mk-ers. Thank you all so much!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Love the color.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

autopick said:


> I'm so impressed. I think I need to buy that course. Living up in Door County I can't find anyone else up here that has a machine.


autopick - What kind of machine do you have? If it is a Brother / Knit King, there is a free study course online here http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php. Just scroll down to about the tenth item in the list. It really has been helpful to me. It is meant to be used with the Brother KH 820, but it will work with any punchcard machine, I would imagine. It works in conjunction with your machine's manual, so it can get confusing as the page numbers and photo numbers don't match. In that case, I just downloaded the free manual for the KH 820 too - http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php

Thank you for your nice comments. I hope this will help you.

Get ready...there's another arctic blast coming our way. It's a great time to be knitting!


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

jkruse1971 said:


> I love your sweater! I have yet to try one myself...I think I need to find a study course. I'm off to surf! Thanks for the inspiration and be super proud of your first effort, I for one think it looks perfect!
> =)
> Julie


Hi Julie, Did you find a study course? I don't know what kind of machine you have, but I found this course here - http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php. It is the tenth item on the list. It is meant to be used with the Brother KH 820, but I think it will work with any punchcard machine. It can get confusing when trying to follow it with your machine's manual, so I just downloaded the free manual for the that model of machine and it made it so much easier to follow - http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> You have done a great job, and seeing this is the first machine knit sweater you have done I think that you will be an absolute wiz on the machine.
> I have seen other garments made by people that have been machine knitting for years and they haven't been as nice.
> I have noticed that you have a lot of yarn behind the garment so you have plenty to keep you going.


I'm giggling, Sue, because you haven't seen my stash that is BEHIND my cone yarn wall! It's almost embarrassing. It is in skeins for hand knitting, which I have been doing for over 50 years. Now that I'm learning to machine knit, I have a new excuse for buying yarn. Last night when I was trying to pick out yarn for my next project, I realized that I have yarn that I really like but I don't want to use it because I like it so much. How weird is that?!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

that's what I need brother study course! does anyone have they don't need any more? and would like to sell it?


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

You have done a beautiful job!


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

wow, if that's your first KM piece, I can wait to see more.
Keep up the great work. I would wear it if I were that size


brother rules,
Patti


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

ramdoupri said:


> that's what I need brother study course! does anyone have they don't need any more? and would like to sell it?


I have put the links to the study course and the machine manual that it works with (Brother KH 820) as replies to several other comments in this topic. Please read those replies. The course has really helped me alot! Thanks.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and GREAT work. GO GIRL GO


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

That sweater looks fantastic...you did a wondergul job...


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

nsampson said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > Super fantastic, you did it! Fabulous first
> ...


I just told my family that their Christmas gifts were "prototypes" and I want to know any issues they have after wearing for a while.


----------



## shady1230 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a nice sweater .Great Job!!!! I can't wait until i will be able to make some . I am getting excited about getting that far now.


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Having just got my machine, I am very impressed with your sweater, I would wear it! I also love the color.
I am so encouraged by seeing it to keep plugging on and learning my machine. One day soon, I hope to be posting a picture of my first project!


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

Excellent! Bravo!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful, fantastic job!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely work. For a first sweater I think it is perfect. Mine was no so nice. I have a Bond and it is a bit of work to get something this nice.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

great Job keep it up


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

You did a really good job, I looks great to me.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

What a fantastic job! You have inspired me also to keep plugging away. I will look at your link. I have a Brother 965i (electronic..no punchcard) and wonder how much of this I could use. Keep inspiring us with your progress! :thumbup:


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Very very nice! I just got a machine and this is encouraging. Thank you for showing us...wear it proudly!

How do you find something on Craigslist like that so far from where you live? Is there a way to put in the item for all states, or cities etc.? I have a friend that is looking for a machine but she has been looking close to home with no success.

Thank you and keep us posted on your next projects.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

It's wonderful! Congratulations on such a successful project! Beautiful work.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty sweater.


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Charliesrose,
Go to CL type in state and city, Try Denver CO there are lots listed for sale right now here. Good luck


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

no1paperlady said:


> Charliesrose,
> Go to CL type in state and city, Try Denver CO there are lots listed for sale right now here. Good luck


Thank you. so otherwise, you just pick random states and cities? Too bad can't just type in what you want and all the listings come up!  
I'll let my friend know. Thanks again!


----------



## autopick (Jan 10, 2013)

I do have a knit kingV machine also. I just didn't know there were home study courses, can't wait. I heard were going for another chill and guess what I'm leaving Florida in a couple of hours to head home. At least the dog will enjoy the snow. I did bring my singer 151 to Florida and made so many pairs of slipper I can't wait to show the people I made them for. Floridians don't understand the need for them. Thank you again


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

nsampson said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > You have done a great job, and seeing this is the first machine knit sweater you have done I think that you will be an absolute wiz on the machine.
> ...


Now you have got me giggling. :lol: :lol: :lol:
I have the most enormous stash but do the same as you. I look at a cone and think, this is nice but I'll save this for another time. Then you can guarantee that I am emptying all the shelves, wardrobe, plastic storage boxes whilst saying to myself why haven't I got a green (or what ever color) that I like.
I'm sure I will die leaving all my best/favorite yarns for someone else to knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

charliesrose said:


> Very very nice! I just got a machine and this is encouraging. Thank you for showing us...wear it proudly!
> 
> How do you find something on Craigslist like that so far from where you live? Is there a way to put in the item for all states, or cities etc.? I have a friend that is looking for a machine but she has been looking close to home with no success.
> 
> Thank you and keep us posted on your next projects.


Hi charliesrose,

I Googled the phrase "KnitKing 93, Craigslist" and a posting came up. I really didn't plan to pursue Craigslist in a city so far away, but when I couldn't find the machine anywhere else, I broke down and wrote the lady to see if she still had the machine and if she would be willing to work with me. She said "yes" to both of my questions. We communicated ALOT before we actually made a deal. It took over a month and 100+ emails back and forth before we came to an agreement on accessories (she had alot of them) and how everything would be shipped. FedEx was expensive but they did an excellent job of packing! Hope this helps.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Now you have got me giggling. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I have the most enormous stash but do the same as you. I look at a cone and think, this is nice but I'll save this for another time. Then you can guarantee that I am emptying all the shelves, wardrobe, plastic storage boxes whilst saying to myself why haven't I got a green (or what ever color) that I like.
> I'm sure I will die leaving all my best/favorite yarns for someone else to knit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So true, so true. But guess what? I broke down and pulled a cone of really nice (or so I thought) yarn for my next project. It ended up being really nasty to work with. Didn't come off the cone very nicely and became a tangled mess. So I will admire it from afar and leave it on the shelf for the upcoming generation.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

nsampson said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Now you have got me giggling. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I think that we are in the same boat, as they say over here. I bought a lot of Italian designer yarn about 4 years ago and thought I was in heaven. It's brilliant to look at on the cones but a nightmare to use and I haven't a clue what to do with it. But hey, it does look pretty on the shelves.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

nsampson said:


> Hi charliesrose,
> 
> I Googled the phrase "KnitKing 93, Craigslist" and a posting came up. I really didn't plan to pursue Craigslist in a city so far away, but when I couldn't find the machine anywhere else, I broke down and wrote the lady to see if she still had the machine and if she would be willing to work with me. She said "yes" to both of my questions. We communicated ALOT before we actually made a deal. It took over a month and 100+ emails back and forth before we came to an agreement on accessories (she had alot of them) and how everything would be shipped. FedEx was expensive but they did an excellent job of packing! Hope this helps.


tHANK YOU SO MUCH! THAT HELPS A LOT! I LIKE YOUR "VEST?" IN YOUR PROFILE. NICE!

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss KittyB (May 6, 2012)

Fantastic job....Who would know it was ur 1st. Machine Knit sweater?...Beautiful.... :thumbup:


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

Great job on the sweater, I can hardly wait to start my first sweater, but I have a lot more to learn first.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

First Time?? Holy Moly, what a TERRIFFIC Job! Well Done, Congrats!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you did a great job!!! I'm hoping my "first" is as satisfying as this must be for you!!! I ordered a couple of pattern books so I'm about ready to move forward once I find a yarn I like. Great going!!!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work. Very nice!,


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Great Job. Hope to post one this year.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a very good job for a first time.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

nsampson, you have inspired me so much I went right to the website and downloaded the home study course! While there I also downloaded some other manuals (my 965i manual sucks...it assumes you are already an advanced knitter!) My problem is...how do I print them off?? I am not new to computers and know how to do it BUT have a brand new computer with Windows 8 in it and when I right click on them in my documents there is no "print" option. The reader that opens them doesn't give me that option either! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it a PDF file? If so, open your Acrobat program, then go to "open file" and search for the file in "your documents". Click on it and it should open.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

If the above dosent work ......Ctrl+P


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies...yes it is a pdf file and it still wouldn't work so I downloaded a different Acrobat reader! That worked! Thought I was losing it there for awhile!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Weegie said:


> nsampson, you have inspired me so much I went right to the website and downloaded the home study course! While there I also downloaded some other manuals (my 965i manual sucks...it assumes you are already an advanced knitter!) My problem is...how do I print them off?? I am not new to computers and know how to do it BUT have a brand new computer with Windows 8 in it and when I right click on them in my documents there is no "print" option. The reader that opens them doesn't give me that option either! Anyone have any ideas?


Make sure your printer is connected to your computer. If it is, it should be listed under printers/faxes. If you are in the Adobe PDF reader, when you click on file / print, you should see a drop down box that will let you choose your printer.


----------

